# Crate training - pros and cons?



## joxand (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi,

I've been reading that a lot of people use crates for puppies for sleeping and for when they need to leave the puppy on its own. We've always had dogs but not as puppies and it wasn't until recently that I even knew that dog crates existed to use at home.

At the moment, I've got an open mind as to whether we should use one for our new Doberman puppy (we're collecting him in a couple of weeks) so I'm curious to know what people think are the pros and cons of crates?

Thanks
Jo.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

There is a good sticky here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/40429-cages.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

I didn't use one until McKenzie was nearly 5 months, when I decided it would actually be very useful.

For me pros are that it assisted with toilet training, helped make sure she didn't cause destruction through the teething phase, and it gives her a place to retreat to if she ever feels the need.

Cons - so long as they are introduced and used correctly I can't think of any.

ETA: I thought of a con - Kenzie takes great delight in pulling the cover off and all the blankets out when she isn't in it


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

My dog Sailor has a crate and he has had it since about 4 months old and I have never had any issues with using it.

I didn`t start shutting the door on it, intil he was about 6 months old and started teething  

But then by a year old I started leaving the door open again and all was fine.

The pros I feel are, you know your dog/house is safe from each other when you can`t supervise the dog. Which is invaluable at times.

The cons ... well the only one I came across was that Sailor knows how to get out his cage by himself lol big dog + flimsy cage = useless crate ...
I would shut it and walk out the kitchen... by the time I got into bed.. I would hear him bang against the cage door... and skid across the laminate 

Anyone would think he hates his crate, but he loves it, he just doesnt like the door being shut, bless


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Trained properly most dogs are happy in them as they see it as a Den it does have to be done correctly though to make positive good associations, so if you have never used one before, its best to get advice to ensure success.

The pros mean that the pup is always safe. Some pups are worse then others for chewing and swallowing things, with a crate you always know the pup is safe and cant come to any harm. It is also a useful aid to toilet training. It is an aid though and not a substitute for, so the pup will still need to be taken out regularly especially at first. The theory behind it is that a pup will not soil its bed and surrounding area, so it can help. Pups can get over excited and hyper sometimes and dont know when to quit, they need rest as much as they need play and socialisation at times. So its also a handy place for the pup to wind down and rest.

If a pup is trained and happy in a crate they are fine, they should not be used for prolonged periods of time though, thats the only real downside if you can really call it that.


----------



## joxand (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and information, very helpful.

I think I'll probably get a crate but mostly only use it at night unless the pup wants to go in for some peace and quiet (I have a very energetic 5 year old son, so I can see that the pup might need some respite every now and again!). I'm at home during the day and if I'm not the pup can almost always come with me so leaving him is not an issue.

Cheers
Jo.


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I never crate trained Sonny as such - although he has a crate which was bought for the car and used as a bed with the door open (in the house not the car ). He now prefers to sleep on the sofa or my bed and wears a car harness in the car so it does not get used.

Sonny stayed in the hall outside my bedroom at night when he was a pup and on the odd occassion that he was left himself. He was not much of a chewer and was tiolet trained by 4 months old. Which is just as well because a few months later when I moved he realised he could open the door into the living room and had free run of the house at night and when left. 

I can see why people use crates though and have nothing against them it does help with tiolet training and could be useful as a place of refuge if he have a child running around. I do not have any kids and stayed myself when Sonny was a pup (now back staying with my Dad).


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

I couldn't live without the crate now, it is so reasuring knowing that she is safe and happy when I go out and at night time. The only problem I have is that she is only happy when I go out if she is in her crate otherwise she will bark. It has also been so handy for toilet training and at 4 months she is only having the odd accident every now and again which I think is good.

I will be honest and I was unsure at first as I was new to it but I can she enjoys it and it looks so cosy that I want to get it!

Tip: Don't get a fabric one, mine just destroyed the door on hers!


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

This was the 1st time i had used a crate and it was brill. We had no damage to the house and toilet trained well. I did feel guilty putting her in it as she got older though and by the time whe was 18mth old we stopped using it and she sleeps on a bed in the kitchen. but cos she was fully trained by then we have still had no damage or accidents (fingers crossed!)


----------



## dickybirdclocks (Mar 24, 2011)

I cant imagine how anyone would manage without a crate ,Have had crate from day one with Ben the ridgeback ,Took a couple of hours of allowing him in and out at will with use of the odd treat to assist . Had pup for 4 weeks now and he is pretty much toilet trained apart from a rare accident ,strangely crate is almost always dry in the morning now and he stopped soiling after a couple of days .I have to go out most days for at least a couple of hours and couldn't imagine him not being in his crate 2 main reasons are that he does no damage to house and contents and more importantly he comes to no harm himself . Crates are a brilliant way of rearing dogs most who didn't now wish they had.


----------



## crumbles (Mar 30, 2011)

We got a crate as our puppy wasn't 'getting' the whole toilet training thing. Have to say, have no regrets, because it worked a treat. You have to be patient & enforce the idea that it's a nice place to be & not a punishment. You can't just chuck the dog in & hope for the best, put toys in there for them to play with (supervised) & treats-all without shutting the door at first, you'll no doubt get a few whimpers when you do get brave enough to shut the door, but our dog loves her crate now, will happily go off for a sleep/lie down when the doors wide open & she's got a chioce of where she wants to sleep. The downside is, that every night at bedtime, one of our cats always gets in there first.


----------



## Mama Sass (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep, like the others have said, couldn't imagine having a puppy without using a crate! Toilet training was almost a breeze, and we knew he would be safe when we went out and that we wouldn't come back to a total mess!

Having said all of that, we only used it until Basil was about five/six months old; he made his feelings quite clear one night and just slept outside of it so we took it away and he has a normal bed now - we just use the crate for when he travels in the car.


----------

